# Today Only! Special offer on Ski & Board tunes



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey,

Theres snow in them thar hills!
And our grinder is spinning again
Confluence Kayaks & telemark is offering a basic tune package at close to 50% off
Check out the Groupon offer at:
$45 for Ski or Snowboard Tune-Up Package at Confluence Kayaks | Groupon Denver 

this is a limited time offer! today only!

Let it snow

jk


----------

